# Defleshing Beaver Skulls



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Clean as much meat off as you can and put them in a rubbermaid tub of water and forget about them for a few months. When you pull the cleaned skulls out you will need to degrease them and whiten them with peroxide.


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice I will get to that tomorrow... I got tons of extra rubbermaids laying around from my reptiles. It gets cold in New England this time of year so if it every gets frozen I guess it would just preserve it untill it thaws. Is there anyway to speed up the process at all like boiling or something? I'm thinking animals might get into the tub where I live.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

Do what you have to in order to keep them out. I've heard using lake water, or tossing in a couple packets of yeast can speed it up, but never tried either.


----------



## Sukpad89 (Feb 1, 2012)

Interesting... I wonder if I put it in a tank full of crawfish would help it along... :confused3: LOL I will just put a lid on it and hope for the best. My dog discovered a new skunk in the neighbor hood today. So far I have been lucky.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

put them in a bucket with a aquarium heater heated to 80 to 90 deg. the bacteria will grow and eat them clean in a week or two. depending on how much you can clean off with a knife first. change half the water every 4 days or so. do them seprate so you dont mix up the teeth. do it in a shed or garage because it will smell. norm its not to bad till you disturb the water though.


----------



## tkemo615 (Jan 19, 2012)

i use beetles to do all my skulls. little to no work


----------

